# Post your ratings page. Anyone got me beat?



## JoelQ




----------



## JoelQ

[email protected] said:


> lol I gave up caring about rating after the first 3 days....your driving around cheap a$$ people and you care what they think of you, and your car? LMAO!


You noticed the part that showed over 4,000 trips, right? Thanks for the sage words of wisdom, veteran!


----------



## haji

3.5
8900 trips


----------



## haji

It must be great working for free.


----------



## Horsebm

I can beat your rating but I can't beat the total number of trips.


----------



## haji

My overall rating is 4.82


----------



## UberXTampa

4.89 with almost 3000 trips. You beat me with both trip count and rating.


----------



## with2ees

Well hell


----------



## ColdRider

Yo car dirty homie


----------



## Aaron Lenahan

4.85

You rating is only based on your last 500 trips so having 3k trips really doesn't matter just means all the mistakes you made as a rookie aren't in there


----------



## madbanditlad

Been driving Uber-X for 3 months. Maintained a 5 Star rating somehow.


----------



## UberLaLa

Just over 2,500 Trips for a 4.93


----------



## chi1cabby

madbanditlad said:


> Been driving Uber-X for 3 months. Maintained a 5 Star rating somehow.


Wow! 
5 Star Rating is great, but should perhaps focus a bit on the payout too!
What market are you driving in?


----------



## scrurbscrud

Lyft:
Past 100 ratings
*Rating*







★ 4.94
* Awesome *

Uber:
*4.91★
Driver rating*


----------



## HiFareLoRate

4000 rides + cleaniness complaint = Uber Mathmatics


----------



## scrurbscrud

No kidding. 73 hours online for $400 and some buks?!

Must be sitting at home with app on.



chi1cabby said:


> Wow!
> 5 Star Rating is great, but should perhaps focus a bit on the payout too!
> What market are you driving in?
> 
> View attachment 19802


----------



## yolo25

chi1cabby said:


> Wow!
> 5 Star Rating is great, but should perhaps focus a bit on the payout too!
> What market are you driving in?
> 
> View attachment 19802


You worked 80 hours and only made below $500 

Lmfao I'm logging off this is so sad


----------



## Huberis

JoelQ said:


> You noticed the part that showed over 4,000 trips, right? Thanks for the sage words of wisdom, veteran!


What you see is in fact a function of Uber bull. Obviously the rating is over your last 500 trips. If you have more than 3,000 rated trips and only 2,600 of them were 5 star ratings, that doesn't add up to a 4.90 average does it? Never mind that Uber tells you the average is over 500 trips only.


----------



## madbanditlad

yolo25 said:


> You worked 80 hours and only made below $500
> 
> Lmfao I'm logging off this is so sad


Not including the tips I get from every other ride. I only work 4 days a week. I leave it on a lot.


----------



## Huberis

madbanditlad said:


> Not including the tips I get from every other ride. I only work 4 days a week. I leave it on a lot.


What does that change?

That means you were logged on for 18.25 hours a day for those four days.

If you really do get a tip with every other call, you deserve your own headline asking who can top you, most aren't likely to believe you unless nowhere is never never land.

If take your word and assume 25 tips, lets say they average out to be $3 a tip, that is $512.73 a whopping $7.02/hour before any kind of expenses are considered.

I couldn't imagine leaving the app on for that many hours a day. To some degree, you must be waiting in the ready.


----------



## Latines

5 stars


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

JoelQ said:


>


POST # 1/JoelQ: "Ahoy!" & Welcome to
the UP.Net Forums from
Mostly Dark...overnight.....Marco Island
on Florida's Wild SSW Coast.

So, how old was Bill Hader in your
Avatar Photo ?

Mentoring Bison: Inquiring Minds.......


----------



## limepro

Latines said:


> 5 stars


I would love to see how many referrals that is to get there.

I made $555 for 18 hours of work, just not on Uber. Uber I did 4 hours for $80.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

scrurbscrud said:


> Lyft:
> Past 100 ratings
> *Rating*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ★ 4.94
> * Awesome *
> 
> Uber:
> *4.91★
> Driver rating*


POST # 14/scrurbscrud: "AWESOME"....
seriously UNDER-
rates the Sheer Joy at having you return
to UPNF, Notable Member. Just like that
word fails to Express the Coen Brothers
MindBendingly Deathwish-Filled penulti-
mate Episode of FX's "Fargo" Season II,
"The Castle".

Bison: Channeling Espanol: ¡Exquisito!


----------



## Mr.300

scrurbscrud said:


> No kidding. 73 hours online for $400 and some buks?!
> 
> Must be sitting at home with app on.


You are doing something wrong only making 400.00 in 73 hrs I work 30.5 and made 945.00 you really need to Chang something!!


----------



## scrurbscrud

Mr.300 said:


> You are doing something wrong only making 400.00 in 73 hrs I work 30.5 and made 945.00 you really need to Chang something!!


Uh, yeah, that's what I observed about the guy who posted the numbers. Not me.


----------



## SECOTIME

chi1cabby said:


> Wow!
> 5 Star Rating is great, but should perhaps focus a bit on the payout too!
> What market are you driving in?
> 
> View attachment 19802


Wow that stinks what is that like $6 an hour .. So sad


----------



## Jufkii

JoelQ said:


> You noticed the part that showed over 4,000 trips, right? Thanks for the sage words of wisdom, veteran!


How much extra is Uber paying you for this stellar 4.90 rating compared to terrible Uber drivers with bad ratings? Surely Uber has taken note and added a little something extra in the pay envelope. May I ask how much more along with any extra rewards as well?


----------



## getdat

lol... 4.73
Just waiting for that one ******bag pax to kill me


----------



## Mr.300

scrurbscrud said:


> Uh, yeah, that's what I observed about the guy who posted the numbers. Not me.


Ask me if I care.


----------



## Almasy

pax like this makes me happy


----------



## Marlan P.

Im iggghtt.


----------



## PapaDug

JoelQ said:


>


How do you access this info?


----------



## Latines

PapaDug said:


> How do you access this info?


It's the new version of uber for android


----------



## PapaDug

Latines said:


> It's the new version of uber for android


I found it online after logging in as a Driver. My iPhone wouldn't show it


----------



## chels

Me


----------



## sicky

Mr.300 said:


> Ask me if I care.


Do you care?


----------



## Darleen

hey I have an Iphone 6- how do I see that?


----------



## Phatzman

madbanditlad said:


> Been driving Uber-X for 3 months. Maintained a 5 Star rating somehow.


I believe what it shows in the weekly report is your rating just for that week?


----------



## Phatzman

JoelQ said:


>


----------



## Phatzman

JoelQ 
4.95


----------



## UberDriver72

Latines said:


> 5 stars


What are you, Uber Diamond Class, or something'???


----------



## Mrodri0173

I've been driving a month now. I'm sure after a few more months it will drop. Lol


----------



## Phatzman

Mrodri0173 said:


> I've been driving a month now. I'm sure after a few more months it will drop. Lol


You're off to a great start! I imagine you will stay above 4.90. Sometimes the rider rates low accidentally, especially those who are intoxicated or with larger fingers. Or worse, both! Lol


----------



## Luis777

JoelQ said:


>


Wish it meant something! :-/


----------



## UberLaLa

Luis777 said:


> Wish it meant something! :-/


It means you're a gentleman and a scholar!


----------



## Duckman963

4.87 my score switching from last 100 to last 500 dropped it from a 4.94.

Has anyone intentionally earned a 1 star? I did a few weeks ago, had this leftist nazi who could only believe what he was told. So I played the roll of the contrarian regardless of what he said.


----------



## uber>54

Right now I am holding 4.93 after a nearly a year on Uber. Every time I get up to 4.94 I get one passenger that drops me down again.


----------



## Uberspaceshipdriver

I bet you make piles of cash with that rate.


----------



## Christian Sacco




----------



## Classified

Ratings go up and they go down, and don't mean much, but saying that, im over 11,000trips 3years 4.93.


----------



## StudentDriving




----------



## CJfrom619

StudentDriving said:


> View attachment 253487
> View attachment 253488
> View attachment 253489


That acceptance rate is ugly!


----------



## UberGirl1972

Yup


----------



## Friendly Jack

UberGirl1972 said:


> Yup
> View attachment 254046


UberGirl, you should sell some of those badges on eBay! They're worth lots of money!!


----------



## UberGirl1972




----------



## Nelson Mandela

I m From Toronto


----------



## Ramrod91

1200 trips 4.96 the only one star i got was a mistake :< 
As for people saying you work extra for free, i literally don’t do anything unusual, i just dont talk on the phone, wish them a good day and drive safely


----------



## Christian Sacco

Seems this is more of a hater driven site anymore. If your jealous...then step it up...if your salty...try being sweeter...if you are narcissistic and think you are the victim...grow up.


----------



## HotUberMess




----------



## dens

This thread looks more like 'My bigger then yours..'


----------

